# Effect of Successful HRT Transformation on Marriage/Relationship



## TR90125 (Oct 23, 2012)

For those of you who have been able to transform your body from lumpy couch potato to shredded, or anything in between, has there been any noticeable impact on your marriage or relationship with GF good or bad?

Just curious.....


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 23, 2012)

I was on TRT for two years around 2006. My body was in pretty good shape, but no testosterone. Which meant i was not interested in sex at all. And that caused my wife a problem because she told me that she thought i was doing another woman and that was why i didn't want to have sex at home. So - that raised a big red flag in our marriage right away. I went to see the doctor that week, had blood tests and two weeks later i was on Testosterone at 400mg per month. The difference was awesome. I wanted sex way more often, i felt happier - my mood was definately better. 

I was on for two years, after that time i decided to try and go natural. I got off the TRT and for about 4-6 weeks probably crashed my T. But it did come back although not to very high values. I put up with that until i went on cycle recently (first time in 6 years), and now im going to stay on TRT. I feel so much better - so bloodtests willing, i will keep on a T program.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 23, 2012)

it def changed my hormones! haha i was horny all the time,  tearing it up! and better outlook on life, slower to anger especially coupled with hcg, but due to blood pressure i stopped cold turkey in fed 2012, just recently started back up with hcg only and will throw the test back n very very soon, 50 mlg 2x's a week to begin with until i see how the blood pressure is and how my blood work looks!


----------



## curls (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been thinking about doing Cashouts exit after seeing his success but my wife loves me on trt.  Before trt I was in a bad mood, did not care about much, and sex drive was low.  Now I have energy and chase the wife around the house.  As soon as the kids are in bed we go to bed but not to sleep .


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 23, 2012)

Your wife loves the way you are now? Then why change? One thing in life i've learnt is that a happy wife is a happy man. If she is happy, then that is huge. Just keep on top of that bloodwork to make sure everything stays ok. Personally i'd rather be energetic, randy and happy all the time compared to the alternative!


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 27, 2012)

Been on trt for three years.  Frequency/Quality of bedroom time has increased.....

....a happy woman is a happy relationship!  =)


----------

